# [Solved] Problem z zegarem

## kbzium

Cześć,

mój zegar systemowy nie chce się przestawić - śpieszy 2 godziny. Próbowałem zgodnie z instrukcją:

```
kbo0m-PC zoneinfo # ls

Africa      Arctic    Australia  CST6CDT  Cuba  EST5EDT  Etc      GB       GMT+0  Greenwich  Iceland  Israel   Kwajalein  MST      Mideast  Navajo   Pacific   ROC        Turkey  UTC        WET          localtime   right

America     Asia      Brazil     Canada   EET   Egypt    Europe   GB-Eire  GMT-0  HST        Indian   Jamaica  Libya      MST7MDT  NZ       PRC      Poland    ROK        UCT     Universal  Zulu         posix       zone.tab

Antarctica  Atlantic  CET        Chile    EST   Eire     Factory  GMT      GMT0   Hongkong   Iran     Japan    MET        Mexico   NZ-CHAT  PST8PDT  Portugal  Singapore  US      W-SU       iso3166.tab  posixrules

kbo0m-PC zoneinfo # cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Poland /etc/localtime

kbo0m-PC zoneinfo # nano -w /etc/timezone

kbo0m-PC zoneinfo # date

Fri Aug  3 12:06:02 CEST 2012

kbo0m-PC zoneinfo # 

```

Przy czym /etc/timezone zmodyfikowałem na "Poland".

Co jest nie tak? Przez to nie mogę skompilować nowego jądra...Last edited by kbzium on Fri Aug 03, 2012 10:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PabloEsc

1. Jakby nie patrzeć dokumentacja mówi :

```
cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Warsaw /etc/localtime
```

2. Instalowałeś ntp ? Bardzo pomaga.

3. Jeżeli to nie pomoże wyrzuć co masz w :

```
/etc/conf.d/clock
```

4. Czy liczysz że zegar teraz sam się ustawi ? Przecież nie ma czegoś takiego jak "nie chce się przestawić". date poza opcją prezentowania daty ma za zadanie ją ustawić to z niej skorzystaj.

----------

## SlashBeast

Przyjmujac, ze masz system z czasem UTC, (nie lokal, jak wymaga windows), odpal:

```
rdate -s ntp.task.gda.pl

hwclock --utc --systohc

rm -f /etc/adjtime
```

----------

## kbzium

Robiłem razem z dokumentacją na początku, ale Ci tego nie napisałem, nie mogłeś wiedzieć, przepraszam. Uruchomiłem sobie to ntp. Działa  :Smile: . Zostało jednak trochę śmieci (te nieudane próby konfiguracji) - no ale mniejsza z tym. 

Dziękuję!

----------

